# Does your tiel love POPCORN?



## Carlyzmom (Sep 29, 2013)

My boy Kevin LOVES popcorn! I always share, but tonight he hopped right on the side of the bowl and went to town!!


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

*Loves it!*

All my cockatiels love popcorn, even my baby Horus loves popcorn. I always make two batches, one for the birds and one for us. Their popcorn always plain, with :yes:no flavouring or salts.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've given mine popcorn a few times and they made such a mess haha, they sure did love it.

Cute photo!


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Cute photo! I can imagine Pip would love it - it has the kind of texture he loves, but I'm allergic to corn, so probably no way of finding out.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

On a corn tangent I bought some cobs from the farm shop a while back. One got forgotten in the veg box so dried out while still in the leaves which left it perfect for cutting into rings.
These rings were then stuck on a plastic stick from a seedy treat & hung in the cage. They are now Top Nibble & Otters loves them to death. I've done some more so she has some through the winter too.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Dusty loves popcorn and he's a very fussy eater, I haven't tried the others on it yet though


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so cute 
What type if popcorn are those? I might make some and share them with my flock!


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

My Pelle loves popcorn she hops dwon in the bowl and takes a bidt of this and this and don´t forget this one, LOL


----------



## Carlyzmom (Sep 29, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> I've given mine popcorn a few times and they made such a mess haha, they sure did love it.
> 
> Cute photo!


YES he makes a HUGE mess!!! I had to vacuum the whole sofa when he was done!! LOL


----------



## Carlyzmom (Sep 29, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> He is so cute
> What type if popcorn are those? I might make some and share them with my flock!


I use the low fat low salt kind - just the microwave kind. He doesn't care. He will eat ANY kind! Haha! But the healthy kind is better for them.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam hasn't tried popcorn yet but today he smells like popcorn...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

All 8 of my birds ( 5 budgies, a parrotlet, a green cheek and a tiel ) love popcorn. I have a hot air popper just for them. Their corn gets popped with no oil, butter or salt, so it is a super healthy treat for them.. They do make a mess however...lol they get it in the evenings quite often as their treat for going back in their cages after out of cage free flight time. Other times they get a few hemp or sunflower seeds.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I use the low fat low salt kind - just the microwave kind. He doesn't care. He will eat ANY kind! Haha! But the healthy kind is better for them.


Thank you

Parrotletsrock- he is SOO cute


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Thank you
> 
> Parrotletsrock- he is SOO cute


Thank you!! That is my pineapple green cheek conure!!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cute!! I had no idea it was ok for them, I'm popping some now haha! They are calling at me, I think they like the idea


----------

